# 2018 summer Music Festivals: post them here



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

No poster, but here is a blues fest with actual blues music:

Calgary International Blues Festival


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## Captn Platypus (May 27, 2017)

Does anyone here venture out to Canadian Music Week?

In Alberta some good ones are obviously Sled Island and Calgary Folk Fest as Sneaky already posted.

Frog Fest in Rocky Mountain House
Edmonton Rock Festival was alright.
North and South Country Fairs are both always fun.

Ponderosa, Rifflandia and Massif in BC. Although the latter two are more in the fall I guess.
Music Waste seems to be a new one popping up.

There’s so many fun smaller ones but their names aren’t coming to me quite at this moment.

I’ll add posters once they start popping up.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Kitchener Blues Festival 2018


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Ness Creek Festival NE of Big River, SK hasn't announced their full line-up but the Gateway Festival in Bengough, SK pretty much has theirs mapped out:

July 27-29, 2018

Bengough, Saskatchewan

BIG SUGAR / THE KENTUCKY HEADHUNTERS / STEVEN PAGE / KATHLEEN EDWARDS / YUKON BLONDE / ELLIOTT BROOD / JOHN K SAMSON / TERRA LIGHTFOOT / WILLIAM PRINCE / MEGAN NASH / BELLE PLAINE / CHIXDIGGIT / ELLEN FROESE / POOR NAMELESS BOY and many more.

Tickets on sale NOW.

Gateway Festival


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

A local (to me) Blues Festival. Americana, country, and folk on May 19th. Blues September 1st.

Goderich Ontario

Home-review


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Also in Goderich Ontario, the Celtic Roots Festival and College.

Goderich Celtic Roots Festival


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

It’s almost that time again: Kitchener Blues Festival is on the weekend after August long weekend. I’ll be lugging gear at the main aka YNC aka city hall stage the entire weekend again. See you there!

Join us for the 2018 Kitchener Blues Festival - August 9-12, 2018











That’s the main stage there:


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Nice Alex. Are you playing or doing sound?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

LexxM3 said:


> I’ll be lugging gear at the main aka YNC aka city hall stage the entire weekend again. See you there!


I volunteered to do that for 3 years (IIRC) Had lots of fun and met wonderful artists. 

The year that Mick Taylor played at the festival and also played at the Starlight in a special gig. I was planning to go see him at the Starlight after the last act for the festival. However, it poured rain that evening and the festival was closed early because of fears of lightening. I helped the Sherwood crew tear down the stage main stage and pack all of the sound gear in the trucks. At one point, I went too close to the edge of the stage which was made of aluminum (or a similar alloy) and very wet. I slipped and fell off from a height of about 4-5 feet. My arm was hurting and my eyeglasses cut my nose a bit. I drove home (pi$$ed that I missed the Mick Taylor gig)...wet, dirty (from the muddy puddle I fell into) I and with some blood on my face (which I didn't know about) and with a painful arm. 
At home, my wife looked at me and said "Were you in a fight or something?"...LOL

The next morning, I went to the urgent care clinic as my arm was still painful. Turns out I had a fracture of the elbow. Luckily, the fracture was not displaced and was uncomplicated. I was OK in about 4 weeks. Fortunately, I know a superb physiotherapist.

You will have fun...100% guaranteed. ENJOY!!


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

marcos said:


> Nice Alex. Are you playing or doing sound?


I am nowhere near good enough to play on a stage or to even think of being paid for it (except for Thu night, all 80-90 concerts are free, but KBF philosophy and rules are to pay all performers market or better rates). I am a volunteer “Stage Crew”. We lug gear on, off, and around the stage and just be helpful wherever else we can be. This is my 8th year doing it.


----------

